# ever had some chip stuck in your eye, real deep?



## imagineero (Feb 22, 2013)

I got some chip or dust or something in my eye today, which happens from time to time. Washed it out, but still felt like something was in there. Left it a while, put in some drops. Sometimes it just feels like there's something in because it's a bit scratched or whatever. Felt so bad ended up going to my local doctor. He looked around, found nothing. Put the dye in, no scratches. It's a few hours later now, and the eye has turned real red. It's leaking puss, yellow. It feels like there's something inside the lower lid maybe. Ive opened it up as much as I dare, can't see a thing. If I press on the lower lid, I can feel something pushing on my eyeball.

Is it possible to get something stuck, real deep in your eye where you cant see it? Its been a few hours and I'm off to bed soon, but I got a feeling this is going to be a lot worse by the morning. Should I be going to see an eye surgeon? Is this something the emergency dept at a major hospital can look at?

Shaun


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, it's possible and get to a ophthalmic optician (optometrist in the USA). Many years ago my wife was helping me put up a Christmas tree and she pulled it toward me and a spruce needle went deep in my eye. Even though it pulled out I still see a very tiny dark dot when I'm reading something on white paper. When I had an MRI they asked if I ever worked around metal and I had to get clearance from my eye doctor to insure there was no metal in my eye that the magnets would pull out. Objects can get in your eye and stay there for a long time but it's not worth the risk to ignore it.
Good luck,
Phil


----------



## timberland ts (Feb 22, 2013)

Had a piece of cherry blown in my eye during a storm couldnt get it out, burned like hell, could barelly see. Someone told me to use STYE available at any drug store. Works great! If you think its that bad id go somewhere dont want to screw with your vision.


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh yeah! Had a good one a few years ago that wouldn't come out. I gave it a good long time (like a week) hoping it would, but no go. Eye was weeping constantly, as if arboriculture was turning me into an emotional wreck.

So, I finally went to my eye doc to that little bugger removed. Very unpleasant experience.

He was all businesslike coming at my eyeball with tweezers, and my head was pressing back hard against the headrest of his chair desperately trying to avoid the damn tweezers. Which made him annoyed. After a small eternity, he got the chip out, which was very small for the amount of grief it had caused. I got told not that the next time it happened, to come see him sooner, cause the eye will kinda "skin over" or cover the particle, and he had to break that skin to pull it out. Some good eye drops for a few days and all was well.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 22, 2013)

I got a small metal splinter in my eye while working at a steel fab shop during my summer break from college. I never did anything about it and it went away. Years later I went to the eye doc to get my eyes checked and she asked me. Did you get a metal splinter in your eye? She said she could tell from a scare it something.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Feb 22, 2013)

Either a scratch they missed or something still in there. I've had metal and wood particles in my eye, removed by a doc in the ER both times. Used a small drill to get it out... lol, scary as hell but it healed up quick after. I'd get a second opinion at the very least.


----------



## Zale (Feb 22, 2013)

What's the problem? You got another eye, right? Seriously, go to the E.R.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 22, 2013)

I lodged some sawdust in my eye while in a big cottonwood some years back. Took the ER almost 90 minutes of digging and jabbing, while flooding my eyeball with some liquid cocaine solution. Highly unpleasant. And I am not the kind of guy to show up at the ER...but that sucker hurt really bad. Also took a couple days with some prescription eye drops to kill the pain from all of the excavating they did in there.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm not one for Dr's either but there is nothing more irritating than a tooth ache or something in your eye. Hope its better Shawn.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 22, 2013)

Zale said:


> What's the problem? You got another eye, right? Seriously, go to the E.R.



Don't bother with the ER, it will just be a waste of time unless they have an eye hospital there cause that's wherethey will send you. Not even an opthomologist, you have to go to an eye hospital. You might want to call and see if they will handle it before you go. 
Most likely if it feels like there is something in there and it can't be found then it is a scratch. They usually scrape off the loose tissue and it hurts like Hell for days and days and days.

If you have sliver of metal in there sometimes you can use a pencil magnet to get it out


----------



## imagineero (Feb 22, 2013)

Just got outa the hospital guys,
My local doctor insisted there was nothing there, and did the whole bit with the dye. I told him he missed it and its in deep and to keep looking but he refused, said it was just soreness. 

It got a lot worse over night, and was all swolen up and puss filled this morning. Went to a big hospital er, got checked and told the same thing - nothing there, just leave it a few days. Insisted on seeing a second doctor who had a go and told me the same. So after some arguing they let me see the eye doc. She wasn't as squeamish as the others, squirted plenty of anaesthetic in my eye and dug right in there, got well in behind the tear ducts, where you can't even see. 5 minutes later she dug out a surprisingly large chip. The relief was almost instant!

Stick to your guns if you feel you need treatment guys! My eye will feel a bit scratchy for a few days, and they have me some antibiotic drops to stop infection but the chips out now.

Shaun


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 22, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Just got outa the hospital guys,
> My local doctor insisted there was nothing there, and did the whole bit with the dye. I told him he missed it and its in deep and to keep looking but he refused, said it was just soreness.
> 
> It got a lot worse over night, and was all swolen up and puss filled this morning. Went to a big hospital er, got checked and told the same thing - nothing there, just leave it a few days. Insisted on seeing a second doctor who had a go and told me the same. So after some arguing they let me see the eye doc. She wasn't as squeamish as the others, squirted plenty of anaesthetic in my eye and dug right in there, got well in behind the tear ducts, where you can't even see. 5 minutes later she dug out a surprisingly large chip. The relief was almost instant!
> ...



Glad to here you got it taken care of Shawn.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 22, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Just got outa the hospital guys,
> My local doctor insisted there was nothing there, and did the whole bit with the dye. I told him he missed it and its in deep and to keep looking but he refused, said it was just soreness.
> 
> It got a lot worse over night, and was all swolen up and puss filled this morning. Went to a big hospital er, got checked and told the same thing - nothing there, just leave it a few days. Insisted on seeing a second doctor who had a go and told me the same. So after some arguing they let me see the eye doc. She wasn't as squeamish as the others, squirted plenty of anaesthetic in my eye and dug right in there, got well in behind the tear ducts, where you can't even see. 5 minutes later she dug out a surprisingly large chip. The relief was almost instant!
> ...


Good Deal


----------



## lumberjack333 (Feb 22, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Just got outa the hospital guys,
> My local doctor insisted there was nothing there, and did the whole bit with the dye. I told him he missed it and its in deep and to keep looking but he refused, said it was just soreness.
> 
> It got a lot worse over night, and was all swolen up and puss filled this morning. Went to a big hospital er, got checked and told the same thing - nothing there, just leave it a few days. Insisted on seeing a second doctor who had a go and told me the same. So after some arguing they let me see the eye doc. She wasn't as squeamish as the others, squirted plenty of anaesthetic in my eye and dug right in there, got well in behind the tear ducts, where you can't even see. 5 minutes later she dug out a surprisingly large chip. The relief was almost instant!
> ...



WOW good on you for being persistent, if something feels wrong.... it probably is. I'll remember this story forever!


----------



## mr. holden wood (Feb 22, 2013)

imagineero said:


> Just got outa the hospital guys,
> My local doctor insisted there was nothing there, and did the whole bit with the dye. I told him he missed it and its in deep and to keep looking but he refused, said it was just soreness.
> 
> It got a lot worse over night, and was all swolen up and puss filled this morning. Went to a big hospital er, got checked and told the same thing - nothing there, just leave it a few days. Insisted on seeing a second doctor who had a go and told me the same. So after some arguing they let me see the eye doc. She wasn't as squeamish as the others, squirted plenty of anaesthetic in my eye and dug right in there, got well in behind the tear ducts, where you can't even see. 5 minutes later she dug out a surprisingly large chip. The relief was almost instant!
> ...


 Good to hear man! I tore my eye lid in half a few years ago on a branch. Hard to be a bad azz with twezzers coming at the eyeball.Went into surgery in the am,reconstructive lid surgery,tear duct drain the whole nine yards, bad times. Id rather bury a 200 into my leg, at least I can look away when they work on ya. Been a big fan of eye pro ever since.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 22, 2013)

Thats one thing i've ALWAYS done is wear eye protection even if its my Oakley sunglasses i have them on and i've always worn earplugs you only get one set of eyes and ears.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Feb 22, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Thats one thing i've ALWAYS done is wear eye protection even if its my Oakley sunglasses i have them on and i've always worn earplugs you only get one set of eyes and ears.



I still don't always wear eye pro, I've almost cut through residential power lines due to eye pro. No matter what route I go, it still restricts viz on rainy or hot days and those mesh screens suck imo. Anyway glad dude got that chip out of his eye, that will drive a man crazy.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 22, 2013)

mr. holden wood said:


> I still don't always wear eye pro, I've almost cut through residential power lines due to eye pro. No matter what route I go, it still restricts viz on rainy or hot days and those mesh screens suck imo. Anyway glad dude got that chip out of his eye, that will drive a man crazy.



A tooth ache and something in your eye:bang::bang:


----------



## ClimbMIT (Feb 22, 2013)

Glad you shared your story and everything is ok! This past November I was at the dump I had the load tied off to a parked dozer. I don't have a dump trailer. Well I just about always wear safety glasses usually sunglasses. This particular day was cloudy and I wasn't manually unloading it so didn't think to put my glasses on. After I pulled the load offI backed up to create slack so I could untie it. I jumped out the truck quickly to go untie the rope. I looked down and began to grab the rope all in one motion not realizing a branch that was wrapped in the rope was sticking straight up at me. Well didn't blink when I hit I got dizzy. I have had wood chips, and scratched my eye before but I couldn't shake this pain. So I went to optometrist and when he shined that light in it he saw that had just about pierced my retina but nothing in it. He gave me antibiotic drops and pain meds. I saw him a week later and he was amazed how well it healed. Funny thing is I asked if he could check my other eye because it was hurting. He then pulled out a couple of wood chips from that one. I have several pair of safety glasses and just ordered a mesh screen. sorry to ramble


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Mar 4, 2013)

I've had chips bounce in under my glasses on windy days. Most of the time they get stuck behind my eyelid and I don't waste my time at the ER because they will tell you it's not there and send you home. Go to any eye doctor and it will be cheaper with better care.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Mar 5, 2013)

Working as the sun went down. I had a small pruning job so I took my dump without the chipper. I was in the bed arranging the branches to fit better and got caught. I try to wear the mesh for all chipping and cutting duties now. The hard hat/screen/hearing protection on your head is worth the pain that it is.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?..._519666138067162_657784854_n.jpg&size=604,453


----------



## Iustinian (Mar 5, 2013)

I've had my eyes scratched very badly on more than one ocassion, even while wearing eye protection in some cases. It always felt like there was something stuck in there, but the eye doctors said that bad scratches will feel like that, and to rest - and they prescribed medication to help it heal faster. $85 for a little bottle about the size of the fingernail on your pinkie finger!

Recently, one of my guys (who hates wearing eye protection) was dragging brush without his glasses because its been cold and they were fogging over. Having gone thru it before, I keep the meds on hand now -- I think its called Tubradose or something like that; it has steroids in it, so after a day or two, your eye feels like new -- but you have to put it in for 4 or 5 days or it may start hurting again. We also keep eye drops on hand, but they are single dose gel drops -- the thicker stuff stays in your eye longer but makes your vision somewhat blurry, so good for days off or at night, but that stuff REALLY helps.

I also keep some decent pain medications on hand as well, because that's some of the worst pain I have ever experienced. This last time he took a zantex, a morphine, and a shot of moonshine, took the drops, and stopped hurting and slept well that night lol

He always wears his glasses now.


----------



## tbow388 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Outa here*

Read this and now have to leave. My eyes are watering to bad and hurt from just thinking about it.


----------

